# Compiz-fusion + ati-drivers (

## Uzytkownik

What can be wrong?

```
% compiz-start

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext

  Major opcode of failed request:  141 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  16

  Current serial number in output stream:  16

Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Composite seems to be enabled:

```
% grep -i compo /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

```

As well as the drm:

```
% fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series

OpenGL version string: 2.1.7276 Release

```

ati-drivers is 8.452

x.org is 7.3

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and also your emerge --info plz.

----------

## Uzytkownik

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "XVideo" "Enable"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group  "video"

    Mode   0660

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Open Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "DisableModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option     "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

   Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```
Portage 2.1.4.1 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-zen1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-zen1 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Feb 2008 03:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mfpmath=sse -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ggdb -w -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-optimize"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mfpmath=sse -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ggdb -w -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-optimize"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms splitdebug unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--add-needed -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_US pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa applet attr avahi avalon bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent boo browseplugin bzip2 cairo calendar caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers d daap dbus deskbar devhelp disk-partition djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread eclipse eds emacs emboss encode esd evo evolution exif expat extra fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran fuse galago gcj gconf gd gdbm gdl gedit gif gimp glut gmail gmp gnome gnutls gpm gsf gstreamer gtk guile hal iconv idle imap inotify ipod iproute2 ipv6 isdnlog jabber java java5 jpeg jpeg2k jython kerberos keyring laptop latex libburn libgda libnotify libsexy logrotate lucene mad madwifi maildir mhash midi mikmod mmap mmx mono mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mule musicbrainz nautilus ncurses network networkmanager nls nntp no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pbm pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pop postgres pppd pulseaudio python quicktime readline reflection regex reiserfs resolvconf rhino ruby samba sbcl scanner sdl session soap sourceview spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssh ssl subversion svg symlink syslog tcpd tetex theora threads threadsafe tiff timidity totem tracker trayicon truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim vorbis vte wifi wxwindows x86 xattr xcb xforms xhtml xml xml2 xorg xsl xulrunner xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="panasonic" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en_US pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your don't need this line

```

 Load       "dri"

```

----------

## Uzytkownik

I was sure it was there. However(from grep dri Xorg.0.log):

```
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

```

and

```
$ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

(...)

```

Not mentioning given fglrxinfo  :Wink: 

----------

## Fadoksi

I can't run compiz with compiz-start with fglrx. I get it running with:

```

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --indirect-rendering --replace ccp &

```

I'm not sure if LD_PRELOAD is needed.

----------

## Uzytkownik

The same:

```
% compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

----------

## Fadoksi

Do you use XGL or AIGLX?

----------

## widremann

You need:     Option          "AIGLX" "on" in your ServerLayout section of your xorg.conf.

----------

## Uzytkownik

Seems to be enabled by default:

```
% grep -i AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual ... # Lots of not supported visuals

```

----------

## The Unknown

I maybe way off base, but try commenting out the any of the video settings in your xorg, like

```
Option "XVideo" "Enable"

Group  "video"

Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
```

----------

## Uzytkownik

The same. (PS. group "video" is unix group and have nothing in common with xv as far as I know).  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## The Unknown

Could you post your /usr/bin/compiz-start please and what DE your using.

 *Uzytkownik wrote:*   

> The same. (PS. group "video" is unix group and have nothing in common with xv as far as I know).

 

I know, I was just guessing

----------

## Uzytkownik

gnome

```
# compiz-start script

#

# hacky autodetection of neccessary options for XGL/AIGLX/NVIDIA

#

# Hanno Boeck, http://www.hboeck.de/

#

# Licensed under the same conditions as compiz itself (MIT or GPL)

if [ ! -x /usr/bin/glxinfo ]; then

   echo "glxinfo not found, please install mesa-progs."

   exit -1

fi

GLX_WITH_DIRECT=`glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap`

GLX_WITH_INDIRECT=`LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap`

GLX_RENDER=`glxinfo|grep -c "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"`

COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--replace"

if [ $GLX_WITH_DIRECT -eq 3 ]; then

   if [ $GLX_RENDER -eq 0 ]; then

      echo NVIDA detected

      export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING" 

   else

      echo XGL detected

   fi

elif [ $GLX_WITH_INDIRECT -eq 3 ]; then

   echo AIGLX detected

   export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

fi

if [ ! -z $KDE_FULL_SESSION ] && [ -x /usr/bin/kde-window-decorator ]; then

   echo Using KDE decorator

   kde-window-decorator --replace &

else

   echo Using GTK decorator

   gtk-window-decorator --replace &

fi

compiz $COMPIZ_OPTIONS gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom dbus

```

----------

## Uzytkownik

```
% LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext

  Major opcode of failed request:  141 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  16

  Current serial number in output stream:  16

0

```

----------

## The Unknown

Ok, first a quote from compiz-fusion wiki

 *Quote:*   

> If you are using an ATI card, Compiz Fusion requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1050, you can use AIGLX with the open source ati driver. All X1xxx series cards and the Xpress 200(M) must use the proprietary fglrx driver with Xgl.

 

I don't know what card you have but you can see what it says(if you need to switch drivers or to xgl).

Now I know I asked you already to remove the line that says "Group "video"" but I didn't catch the Mode number the first time around.

I know why you do it but at this point everything is worth trying. Try removing that line again and also change the mode back 0666.

Then try not using the start script, try starting like what was suggested above.

```
export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 

compiz --replace ccp --fast-filter --sm-disable &
```

those are two seperate commands

If all goes well than type

```
gtk-window-decorator --replace
```

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *The Unknown wrote:*   

> Ok, first a quote from compiz-fusion wiki
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you are using an ATI card, Compiz Fusion requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1050, you can use AIGLX with the open source ati driver. All X1xxx series cards and the Xpress 200(M) must use the proprietary fglrx driver with Xgl. 
> 
> I don't know what card you have but you can see what it says(if you need to switch drivers or to xgl).
> ...

 

Ok. The answer is Xgl. The question is why ati states it supports AIGLX and do not support it? And when will it support?

And where I find overlay containing dead Xgl for X.org 7.3 ...

----------

## Fadoksi

ATI Proprietary drivers from 8.42.3 support AIGLX. Works quite fine for me at least. I would say there's something wrong with your mesa or ati's libraries (that GLXBadContext error. I'm not sure though.

----------

## The Unknown

You know, when I searched your error "compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0" 

on the web it doesn't turn up much, there's an ubuntu forum link thats actually solved, he had to turn off xfce's compositing manager

There's also this arch forum link thats unsolved

and this interesting metacity ubuntu bug that you might want to check out.

----------

## The Unknown

You might also try posting your full Xorg.log to see if somebody can't pick something out of it.

----------

## big

fglrx does not provide AIGLX support for Xorg 7.3 until now, 7.2 is preferred.

----------

